# Fishin



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

How many go fishing? I want to go as I have not been in a few years. I like to pan fish. Catfish is good. On the lock and dam they snag. I have never gone snagging on purpose. I sure would like to eat some fresh caught crappie. My fishing equipment is old but I guess it still works. Now to recall what kind of bait to use. I guess I will go up the ladder to the out door forum. Does any one else fish or have the luxury of their own stock tank (pond)?


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

We go every sunday fishing or somedays only fish feeding  we are not good in fishing hahaha but we have fun with the kids. I catched some crappies but at time not, i dont know what i make wrong now. 
We have not a special fishing equipment, someone told us this baith is good for crappies
http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/4333/luresfb9.jpg


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

ok so do these get pulled like crank bait or what? Have you ever caught on them?


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

yes these pulled like crank bait and i caught some crappies and a lage mouth bass



















But I'm really a beginner in fishing, i started to fish here in TN, it is to expensive in Germany... and i dont know why, but i catched nothing (only a few bluegills) the last few weeks, dont know what i'm doing wrong! 

is it the spring???


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I just read you are in Germany. May be the cold you are in.


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

now we live in TN  i moved in December ( i have to change it )


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Doesn't look to me like you are doing anything wrong...Mighty fine fish for fishing from the bank.


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

I love to fish! I am looking forward to doing a lot more fishing very soon, now that I will be retired and finally have time for such pursuits. I live near several lakes, trout tailwaters, and the Smokies are nearby with miles of mountain streams to fish.


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

Batt said:


> Doesn't look to me like you are doing anything wrong...Mighty fine fish for fishing from the bank.


oh yes i know we need a boat.... we need so many things hahahaha


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

OOOOH Brown Trout? Lucky man WildBillTn. Hey you can teach the newbie Windgefluester. She is new to all things around yalls neck of the country.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

There is a big pond about 40 feet from the back side of our property line. The owner said I could fish anytime I want. Thinking of putting a small gate and fishing with a cane pole. Won't keep, but will just release. Might be nice to down a six pack and kill a morning till it time for my nap.

Daniel


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

They try to take red hooks as bait.

Ae we cheating? They tasted as good as the ones that had been in schools.


----------

